# they say that the pandemic is creating renewed interest in BDSM



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Coronavirus Sparks Surge in Online BDSM & Kink Lovers in New York City and Other Large U.S. Cities - According to a Report from KinkD


/PRNewswire/ -- With the coronavirus keeping people indoors, people have turned to an online platform to fill the void left by social distancing on most parts...




www.prnewswire.com













A New Survey Reveals Top 10 Sexual Kinks During COVID-19 Lockdown


/PRNewswire/ -- Life is lived online, that is, one of the most radical change COVID-19 lockdown has brought. From the way we learn, work, to the way we satisfy...




www.prnewswire.com













Here’s what to know about sex and dating in phase four of COVID-19 reopening


In phase four of the pandemic reopening in Illinois, experts say be safe or don’t have sex at all.




www.chicagotribune.com













I see lockdown as a chance for more BDSM – but my girlfriend doesn't


We’re working from home, and I was hoping that would lead to more sex. But she seems uninterested




www.theguardian.com





One area that is definitely getting more interest is the one of Self-Bondage. that is where you tie yourself up, and then take pictures or video it with other friends. They even make things like an "ice lock" that keeps you bound up for a certain period of time, but then the ice melts, and you can get free.

and other things, like role play with your online chat partners. Mutual masturbation with online chat partners. Even solving your curiosity about gender bending activities while chatting online. Things like cross dressing, where you can buy clothing online, dress up, then show off to your online friends...


So, ways to experience new sexual kinks, either by yourself in lockdown, or investigate new things with your partner, and in a social media friendly form? what's not to like?

So what things are you trying in covid lockdown? What things are your tempted to try? How are you getting your sexual urges fulfilled?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> How are you getting your sexual urges fulfilled?


I'm happily married and we live together, so that's how.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

The pandemic has not changed our sexcapades.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> what's not to like?


Uh, this would be a start: "a social media friendly form". Seriously. How is doing any sort of chatting or online sharing a good idea while married?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Regarding BDSM, I see there may be a different motive than sex. The couple have been cooped up with one another and getting cabin fever. The only way they can get a reprieve from the other's constant presence is to tie one up, put a gag in their mouth and shut the door on them. Then the dom can breathe a sigh of relief, get out the Ben & Jerry's and do whatever they want without having to consider their partner. 

Merely a possible explanation.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The whole covid thing feels like DBSM without the good parts. Don't want any more of it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> So what things are you trying in covid lockdown? What things are your tempted to try? How are you getting your sexual urges fulfilled?


Somewhere out there in the world are the people that pack everyone's Amazon orders. They have all the answers you seek.


----------



## lj2932 (Jul 21, 2020)

Wow. To think, I just grew vegetables, knitted some stuff and started reading the tsundoku pile! How boring do I feel now.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Somewhere out there in the world are the people that pack everyone's Amazon orders. They have all the answers you seek.


Who is that Amazon worker to proclaim dildos aren't essential? lol Desperate times and all. Besides, the orders are keeping the little **** in a job.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

No BDSM for us. We've been so busy settling into our new home that we've been happy with our usual sexual activities. But now we're running out of projects and mutually interesting TV shows. So we unpacked our toys a few days ago and got new batteries. Good vibrations, here we come!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Just having regular, awesome sex here. Life hasn’t changed all that much for us essential workers. No need to go looking for funky stuff to fill our time.

We did binge watch Schitt’s creek a couple months ago...loved it!!!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sokillme said:


> The whole covid thing feels like DBSM without the good parts. Don't want any more of it.


Forgot the safe word, did you?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Cletus said:


> Forgot the safe word, did you?


We have a long standing joke about our safe words. The other day BF decided to change his to meatloaf...because “I’d do anything for love...but I won’t do that!” LOL


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> We have a long standing joke about our safe words. The other day BF decided to change his to meatloaf...because “I’d do anything for love...but I won’t do that!” LOL


As we age, Too much Paradise By the Dashboard Light can put a nasty kink in your back.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Forgot the safe word, did you?


Beer.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

sokillme said:


> Beer.


More beer.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But that is not a news story, it's just a press release advertising a kink dating site. It's as valid as a press release from the Association of Master Bakers saying "Bread and baked goods are beneficial for your health, new report reveals." 😆


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Cletus said:


> As we age, Too much Paradise By the Dashboard Light can put a nasty kink in your back.


That could be a whole new thread.
As in was your first experience lit by dashboard lights or when was the last time you fooled around by the dashboard lights?

Although today, it would be by the light of the touch screen and to any music desired.

Back when it was by the lights from the 8 track playing Steve Miller or Bad Company.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Who is that Amazon worker to proclaim dildos aren't essential? lol Desperate times and all. Besides, the orders are keeping the little **** in a job.


I am also pretty sure that "dildos" is just a euphemism for all the "sexual wellness" products that the guy was actually having to pick and pack. I mean some of the stuff you see on Amazon is more disturbing than anything you ever see used in a porn. Based on the current list of "best sellers" in the BDSM gear section, people are taking their lock down very seriously if not too seriously!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> But that is not a news story, it's just a press release advertising a kink dating site. It's as valid as a press release from the Association of Master Bakers saying "Bread and baked goods are beneficial for your health, new report reveals." 😆


MattMatt - taking all the fun out of kink and baking since 2012.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cletus said:


> MattMatt - taking all the fun out of kink and baking since 2012.


I used to get press releases from affairs websites purporting to show that extramarital affairs added spice to marriages.

Before I was cheated on they were mildly amusing. After I was cheated on, the same press releases triggered me for several years.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

bobert said:


> Uh, this would be a start: "a social media friendly form". Seriously. How is doing any sort of chatting or online sharing a good idea while married?


the comment was meant more for a divorced person, coming out of a bad situation.
if you are doing things online when married, its only ok in my opinion if you both are involved, or if your spouse cut you off from sex, but gave you permission to be online

Are you guys really saying that being stuck in the home, seeing your spouse 24/7, the sex has NOT gotten a little stale??? Seriously?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> We have a long standing joke about our safe words. The other day BF decided to change his to meatloaf...because “I’d do anything for love...but I won’t do that!” LOL


tell him: don't let your meat loaf


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

sokillme said:


> The whole covid thing feels like DBSM without the good parts. Don't want any more of it.


Did you forget your safeword with Covid?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> Are you guys really saying that being stuck in the home, seeing your spouse 24/7, the sex has NOT gotten a little stale??? Seriously?


Not if your sex sucked before covid and you've had sex approximately 1¼ times since April.

Probably also not if your sex life and marriage were good, you were use to working from home, and/or your life hasn't really changed with covid (essential worker, idiot, etc.).


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> the comment was meant more for a divorced person, coming out of a bad situation.
> if you are doing things online when married, its only ok in my opinion if you both are involved, or if your spouse cut you off from sex, but gave you permission to be online
> 
> Are you guys really saying that being stuck in the home, seeing your spouse 24/7, the sex has NOT gotten a little stale??? Seriously?


Thankfully some of us have essential job, AND are in a state that has had relatively low rate. Hogan has moved us to 75% capacity.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> Coronavirus Sparks Surge in Online BDSM & Kink Lovers in New York City and Other Large U.S. Cities - According to a Report from KinkD
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- With the coronavirus keeping people indoors, people have turned to an online platform to fill the void left by social distancing on most parts...
> ...


If you're going to try self bondage, I am highly recommending that you study up on it first, and have a back up person check up on you.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Who is that Amazon worker to proclaim dildos aren't essential? lol Desperate times and all. Besides, the orders are keeping the little **** in a job.


🤣😁
Maybe he's pissed people rather **** themselves than him...


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

bobert said:


> Not if your sex sucked before covid and you've had sex approximately 1¼ times since April.
> 
> Probably also not if your sex life and marriage were good, you were use to working from home, and/or your life hasn't really changed with covid (essential worker, idiot, etc.).


Uhhh...please explain 1/4. Like heavy petting and a nipple tweak?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Uhhh...please explain 1/4. Like heavy petting and a nipple tweak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, but that made me laugh. More like no foreplay or any form of physical contact and sticking it in ¼-½ of the way for like 1 minute before mutually calling it quits. You asked...


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

People are bored and internet is all they got when the bars are closed.....


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> Did you forget your safeword with Covid?


Beer


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

bobert said:


> No, but that made me laugh. More like no foreplay or any form of physical contact and sticking it in ¼-½ of the way for like 1 minute before mutually calling it quits. You asked...


Dang. I think maybe reduce that to 1/8 then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> Are you guys really saying that being stuck in the home, seeing your spouse 24/7, the sex has NOT gotten a little stale??? Seriously?


Throughout the entire time of varying COVID-19 restrictions here, my wife and I have never been stuck at home 24/7 together. Although even if we were, we have separate rooms, plus upstairs and downstairs for affording each other some space. So throughout this time except for a bit over 1 week when my wife worked form home, she has gone to work at her building. While I mostly work from home, plus we often take turns visiting our daughter at hospital during the week as well.

As to sex going stale through this pandemic all I can say is not so far. Since we vary what we do sexually at home and elsewhere. Plus we have taken a few short trips away to stay in hotels where we also share sex. While we sometimes have sex in public places if there is nobody about as well.

Now of course there is a plenty of repetition in what we do. Since sharing penetrative sex together at around 7,000 times (so far) through a bit over 24 years, makes repetition unavoidable. Yet we enjoy what we share and keep wanting more, so it works for us.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> What things are your tempted to try? How are you getting your sexual urges fulfilled?


True BDSM is about power exchange or at least the illusion of power exchanges with safe words.

in many respects being under quarantine is surrendering control. Having your work work turned on its head is about loosing control. So much of the Covid-19 experience is BDSM without a safe word and no scripted scene.

For some real BDSM even as the bottom would at least allow them some sense of control by having a safe word. I can see where in this situation it could be attractive to the be the top and gain control or to be the bottom with a safe word and know you can stop the madness anytime you want.

As to getting my sexual urges fulfilled. Well living with a spouse of 49 years means we know each other pretty well. We are trying very hard to do things together. Cook dinners together, go out on a date night once a week (we have found wine tasting at outdoor setting and then out to dinner again at an outdoor setting or just going out to dinner at a place where there have good sanitation, social distancing and it is out of doors.). We are also getting into a nightly ritual of binge watching two or three episodes of a TV series that we both enjoy. Also spending more time talking in bed while drinking coffee. All those things lead to sexual fulfillment a couple times a week.


----------

